# Unique Detail : BMW M3 GYEON MOHS Q2



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi all,

Here we go again this time we have an M3 which was in need of some tlc in the form of a mild correction detail with calipers and hubs also the roof was re-proofed, I didnt manage to get as many photos as I would have liked to as we was under pressure to get this done over a five day period.
Lacking photos where the wheel calipers hubs and the re-proofing of the roof.

Clients choice of protection was in the form of MOHS Q2+ Quartz coating.

Some before during and afters, all photos where taken using an Iphone.


















































































And onto the finished photos.


























































































































































Thanks for taking the time to read another post by Unique Detail :thumb:

ATB
Andy​


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Wow, fantastic job mate


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic! lovely car.


----------



## DaveEP2 (Apr 29, 2012)

Lovely car and great job


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Another demonstration of brilliance dad


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Everyone loves a E46 M3 :thumb::thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

That was a mess! Good work fella :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

love the car,the colour the wheels and the results from your work....


----------



## PRicci09 (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nicely done, how do you find the Mohs in terms of application?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful results! Nice 50/50's!  

I really think the iPhone pics are letting the side down though.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice mate.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work as always, Andy.:thumb:


----------



## d.berkay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great..


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Summit Detailing said:


> Nicely done, how do you find the Mohs in terms of application?


Pretty straight forward Chris similar to cqf.

Andy


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

50/50s are looking good. Nice clean up on a great car.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

stunning car and results. great work


----------



## Chen Zhen (May 24, 2014)

good! i like to mohs+


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks stunning


----------

